# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Anthony Bourdain in Emilia Romagna

## Angela

Actually seems like the Appennines of Emilia Romagna.

Anyone who tells you Italians don't put cream sauces on pasta has never been to Emilia Romagna. My nonna almost never cooked tomato sauces for tordei or tortellini, tortelloni, anolini etc.

Tortellini in brodo was the go to primo. In fact, in Parma, you can get it as street food in paper cups. Or else she would saute sage in butter for tortelloni, or maybe just butter and mounds of grated parmigiano, or butter and cream and parmigiano, or butter and a soft, fresh cheese that she would turn into a sauce with a little milk.

You get the picture: dairy is king. Fat as a whole is king. Bourdain's friend is correct: the guest gets the fattiest bit of meat. 

Here in America she would make a ragu with meat sauce and a bit of tomato paste, but not up in the mountains.

----------

